# Economic collapse, gun confiscation, riots interview w/ Navy Seal



## Dock (Dec 29, 2012)

Good interview w/ Matt Bracken, author of the Enemies Foreign and Domestic series of novels and a former Navy Seal on what might happen if welfare is cut off as part of a sovereign debt crisis. Also talks about gun confiscation as well.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the post.


----------

